

The Headache Of Android Tablets - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/05/01/the-headache-of-android-tablets/

======
jrockway
Tablets are not ready for prime-time yet; hardware manufacturers haven't had
time to design good components and gear up production, and there is no
software to speak of. There is the iPad and that's all the industry can handle
right now.

In a few months, we'll see the good Android tablets start to roll out. Asus'
transformer is the beginning of this cycle -- better hardware than the Xoom,
same software, and much cheaper. By Christmas, I predict that there will be at
least three excellent Android tablets in 7" and 10" form factors. You have to
be patient -- if you want a tablet now, get an iPad. You won't be able to use
it for anything other than what Apple says you can use it, but you can do
those things today. If you want to do whatever you want, you will have to wait
a bit for things to really get started.

(Yes, I owned an Archos Android tablet a few years ago. Fuck Archos. Never has
a product made me hate a company so.)

~~~
abrown28
I own a xoom. I like it. Not sure what you would change hardware wise.

------
wccrawford
Half of his arguments seem to apply to Android before 3.0, and the other half
are against the 10" screen.

If I wanted portable, I'd use my phone... It's much more portable than a 7"
tablet... It certainly fits in my pocket better than a paperback book.

And the 'designed for phones' bit might be originally true, but 3.0 wasn't
designed for phones. It was designed for tablets.

Oh, and his last argument, that Google won't let them put Google apps on the
tablets, is wrong. All the good tablets have official permission now.

I thought this article would talk me out of buying a tablet, but it failed. I
want one just as much as before.

